# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες των λιμανιών της Σάμου [Historic photos of Samos' ports]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μιας και αρχισα να ψαχνω τις φωτογραφιες που τραβαγα στα νιατα μου ,  βρηκα και αυτη στο λιμανι του Βαθεως Σαμου με το Golden Vergina δεμενο ...
Τη συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια βεβαια την τραβηξα για το Βαθυ και οχι για το Golden Vergina και για αυτο ειναι τοσο μακρυνο .....Η φωτογραφια εχει τραβηχτει το 1994

----------


## nautikos

Οριστε και μια ιστορικη φωτο απο το νησι της Σαμου. Διακρινεται το πλοιο *Πυθαγορας*, πρωην *Αιγινα* του Σαρωνικου, με φοντο το ομορφο και γραφικο Πυθαγορειο. 

pithagoras.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μια που ο Ναυτικος ανεβασε τον Πυθαγορα, εδω μια φωτο της Κασσανδρας δεμενης στο Πυθαγορειο.

Pythagoreion PostCard.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ . ΠΡΩΤΟΜΑΓΙΑ 2004 ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ. ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΟΣ 0 ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΕΧΠΡΕΣ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΥΜΝΟΔΕΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 6 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ .ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΦΙΧΘΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a very nice photograph from _Vathy Samou_ in 1940

Vathy Samou 1940.jpg

A postcard of *Samos* in 1961

Samos 1961.jpg

Here is a photograph of _Vathy Samou_ in 1958

Samos 1958.jpg

And one of Pythagoreion in 1961

Pythagoreion 1960.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> And one of Pythagoreion in 1961
> 
> Pythagoreion 1960.jpg


Mε ένα ναρκαλιευτικό πρυμνοδετημένο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And a postcard of _Karlovasi_, probably from 1935 (does anyone have a better idea?)
Karlovasi.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Mε ένα ναρκαλιευτικό πρυμνοδετημένο


Πιθανώς  ο  ρόλος  του  να  είναι  διαφορετικός,  εδώ  μάλλον  ΘΟΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A rare view of the _"capital of Samos"_ in an article from *Imerologion tou Skokou of 1901* (_with two rare photos_ from 1900 or before) including passenger ships

Samos 1901.pdf

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two beautiful areas of *Samos* in 1938 or 39, Malagari and Kokkari
Samos 1938.jpg
Samos 1939.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια που ο Ναυτικος ανεβασε τον Πυθαγορα, εδω μια φωτο της Κασσανδρας δεμενης στο Πυθαγορειο. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1558


Compare today's *Pythagoreio* with this postcard from 1975. Does anyone recognize the white ship in the harbor?
Pythagoreion 1975.jpg

This one says *Vathy Samou 1904*. Shall I believe it?
Vathy Samou 1904.jpg

*Vathy Samou undated*
Vathy Samou undated.jpg

Look at this photograph from 1931! _Vathy Samou_ with snow!!!!
Vathy Samou with snow 1931.JPG

----------


## esperos

> Compare today's *Pythagoreio* with this postcard from 1975. Does anyone recognize the white ship in the harbor?
> 
> Pythagoreion 1975.jpg


M/S  PANORMITIS

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> M/S  PANORMITIS


Espere!  You are simply incredible.... You and _Ellinis_ have "an eye" and are able to recognize any ship in thy Greek seas!

----------


## Haddock

Νικόλα, αν δεν το έχεις υπόψη σου, *σ' αυτό το ιστολόγιο* θα βρεις αρκετές φωτογραφίες της ιστορικής Σάμου οι οποίες ανοίγουν σε χορταστική ανάλυση (σκαναρισμένες). Ως ειδικός στα προπολεμικά νομίζω ότι όλο και *κάτι* θα *βρεις*.  :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, αν δεν το έχεις υπόψη σου, *σ' αυτό το ιστολόγιο* θα βρεις αρκετές φωτογραφίες της ιστορικής Σάμου οι οποίες ανοίγουν σε χορταστική ανάλυση (σκαναρισμένες). Ως ειδικός στα προπολεμικά νομίζω ότι όλο και *κάτι* θα βρεις.


Oh! Thank you _very much_!  I had no idea!  I will enjoy them much. Of course I would loveto know the ship in the 1911 postcard on the first site *here* as well as the ship in the second site *here*

----------


## Haddock

Το *εικονιζόμενο* είναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια; Καλά με *αυτά* εδώ *μπαίνουμε* στα βαθιά νερά και θα χρειαστούμε τα φώτα των ιστορικών γκουρού, όσο κι αν σας φαίνονται εύκολα. :mrgreen:

Πηγή: *ιστολόγιο* Σάμου

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *εικονιζόμενο* είναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια;


Για σύγκρινε το με το ΣΑΜΟΣ, νομίζω πως είναι το ίδιο.




> Καλά με *αυτά* εδώ *μπαίνουμε* στα βαθιά νερά και θα χρειαστούμε τα φώτα των ιστορικών γκουρού, όσο κι αν σας φαίνονται εύκολα. :mrgreen:
> 
> Πηγή: *ιστολόγιο* Σάμου


Το άσπρο καράβι εδώ είναι το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ του Ιγγλέση. 
Το άλλο όμως με δυσκολεύει, έλεγα μήπως αυτό είναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια αλλά μια σύγκριση δεν με έπεισε. Τα σινιάλα όμως φαίνονται για του Τόγια. Μήπως είναι το ΣΟΦΙΑ του Τόγια άραγε;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice, clear postcard of _Pythagoreion_ (1950s?)

Pythagoreion.jpg

Another nice postcard of _Pythagoreion_ Shall I guess late 1940s or early 1950s?

Pythagoreion.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have many wonderful postcards of old (Vathy) Samos. Here is one from 1905!
Samos 3.jpg


And another one from around the same time
Samos4.jpg

And here is one just a bit after the 1912 liberation of Samos
Samos6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And now here are some more recent postcards from Samos. First, one from 1952
Samos 1952.jpg

And this one a bit later, perhaps 1960?
Samos2.jpg

Finally, this one includes the fleet!
Samos1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Samos in 2001

Samos 2001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να και κάτι σαν <Τράμ> της εποχής στο Νέο Καρλόβασι 
> Πηγή :  http://www.cs.man.ac.uk/~rizos/postcards/samos/karlovasi.jpg


Priceless. Now I need to find out how Karlovassi had a tramway!

----------


## gtogias

> Priceless. Now I need to find out how Karlovassi had a tramway!


Το Καρλόβασι είχε τραμ από το 1905 ως το 1939 οπότε και σταμάτησε η λειτουργία. Σε αντίθεση με τα άλλα τραμ στην Ελλάδα δεν ήταν ηλεκτροκίνητο αλλά ιππήλατο.

Πληροφορίες σε αρκετές ιστοσελίδες και εκδόσεις μεταξύ αυτών:

"Οι Τροχιόδρομοι Θεσσαλονίκης, Βόλου και Καρλοβασίων Σάμου" των Γιώργου Σαλαπασίδη, Δημήτριου Ι. Παπαδημητρίου, Κώστα Ανδρουλιδάκη, Ντίνου Κόγια, εκδόσεις Μουσείο Φωτογραφίας "Χρήστος Καλεμκερης"
και
"Τροχιόδρομος Καρλοβασίων Σάμου (1905-1939)" του Νίκου Κόγια έκδοση του Δήμου Καρλοβασίων, Αθήνα 2000

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστώ gtogias για την πληροφόρησή σου σχετικά με το <τραμ> της Σάμου.
Το ιππήλατο το υποψιαζόμουν αλλά μέχρι έκεί.




> Το Καρλόβασι είχε τραμ από το 1905 ως το 1939 οπότε και σταμάτησε η λειτουργία. Σε αντίθεση με τα άλλα τραμ στην Ελλάδα δεν ήταν ηλεκτροκίνητο αλλά ιππήλατο.
> 
> Πληροφορίες σε αρκετές ιστοσελίδες και εκδόσεις μεταξύ αυτών:
> 
> "Οι Τροχιόδρομοι Θεσσαλονίκης, Βόλου και Καρλοβασίων Σάμου" των Γιώργου Σαλαπασίδη, Δημήτριου Ι. Παπαδημητρίου, Κώστα Ανδρουλιδάκη, Ντίνου Κόγια, εκδόσεις Μουσείο Φωτογραφίας "Χρήστος Καλεμκερης"
> και
> "Τροχιόδρομος Καρλοβασίων Σάμου (1905-1939)" του Νίκου Κόγια έκδοση του Δήμου Καρλοβασίων, Αθήνα 2000


Thank you very much. This is helpful N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Photo of _Pythagoreion_ around 2001

Pythagoreion.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Οριστε και μια ιστορικη φωτο απο το νησι της Σαμου. Διακρινεται το πλοιο *Πυθαγορας*, πρωην *Αιγινα* του Σαρωνικου, με φοντο το ομορφο και γραφικο Πυθαγορειο. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1557


16 months later here is an upload of the same photograph with a bit wider view, from I. Desypris' 777 Wonderful Greek Islands book (Glyfada, 1994). I am sorry for the middle fold of the book, but you can see wonderful *Pythagoras*, the *Aegina* of my youth.

Pythagoreion.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το Βαθύ όπως ήταν πριν πολλά -πάρα πολλά- χρόνια, με καράβια να περιμένουν αρόδου. Υποψιάζομαι κάπου στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα.

samos.jpg
Πηγή:Πλωτώ

και μια λεπτομέρεια από τα καράβια, πιθανότατα φορτηγά:

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Βαθύ όπως ήταν πριν πολλά -πάρα πολλά- χρόνια, με καράβια να περιμένουν αρόδου. Υποψιάζομαι κάπου στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα.
> 
> samos.jpg


Now compare to this one from 1990!

Vathy Samou.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ωραιες φωτογραφιες της Σαμου στα 1912 και 1930. Στην πρωτη δεξια βλεπουμε το επιβατηγο *Σεριφος

*Samos 1912.JPG

Samos 1930s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο την απελευθερωθεισα Σαμο, τον Σεπτεμβριο 1912

Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο της Νεας Υορκης, _Ατλαντις_

*Βαθυ Σαμου

*Samos Vathy Sept 1912 Atlantis.jpg


*
Μαραθοκαμπος

*Samos Marathok Sept 1912 Atlantis.jpg


*
Τηγανι (Πυθαγορειο)

*Samos Tiganion Sept 1912 Atlantis.jpg


*
Καρλοβασι

*Samos KArlovasi Sept 1912 Atlantis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το αρχειο του ΕΛΙΑ. Καρλοβασι γυρω στο 1930

Karlovasi 1930s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ του του Πυθαγορειου. Νομιζω οτι βλεπουμε το *Αιγινα (Πυθαγορας)* μπροστα

Απο μια απιθανη πηγη, το http://koleksiyon.gittigidiyor.com/K...al_W0QQkatZZfo που ειναι ενα ειδος E-bay της Τουρκιας

Samos.jpg

Samos2.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟ&#91.jpg

Καρλόβασι,καρτποστάλ τού 1978.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 020KASSANDRA & PYTHAGORAS.jpgΣτο Πυθαγόρειο τα πρώτα χρόνια του παροπλισμού τους. Το Κασσάνδρα και ο Πυθαγόρας.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία. Το ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ ήταν συμπαθέστατο, με ιταλική φινέτσα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο Πυθαγόρειο τα πρώτα χρόνια του παροπλισμού τους. Το Κασσάνδρα και ο Πυθαγόρας.
> PHOTO 020KASSANDRA & PYTHAGORAS.jpg


Και το *Πυθαγορας* (δεξια) φυσικα ειναι το θρυλικο μας *Αιγινα* με το οποιο μεγαλωσαμε στην δεκαετια του 1950, οταν μια εκδρομη στην Αιγινα η τον Πορο ηταν λογος μεγαλης χαρας
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E3%EF%F1%E1%F2, οταν μια πορτοκαλαδα με ανθρακικο (Ηβη) ηταν μεγαλη απολαυση, οταν μια τυροπητα η μπουγατσα ηταν ενα φαγητο, οταν ενα απογευματακι στο κεντρικο καφενειο της Αιγινας ηταν μαγεια... 
Εικονα απο το "Διακοπες στην Αιγινα" του 1959 με την Αλικη Βουγιουκλακη και τον Ανδρεα Μπαρκουλη.
Αιγινα.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003 despo Kanaris - Vathi.jpgΑπο μιά καρτ ποσταλ στο Βαθύ βλέπουμε τον Κανάρη.

----------


## idrohoos

καρτποστάλ περίπου 35 ετών, by G.Loucatos.

ΣΑΜΟΣ -ΒΑΘΥ.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

καρτποστάλ από το Καρλόβασι μέ τό Κανάρης.

ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> καρτποστάλ από το Καρλόβασι μέ τό Κανάρης.
> 
> ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ.jpg


_Απο τις ομορφοτερες καρτποσταλ!!! Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο idrohoos!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

> καρτποστάλ από το Καρλόβασι μέ τό Κανάρης.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139546


Πραγματικά ωραία και ενδιαφέρον είναι και το αρχαιοπρεπές μότορσιπ δεξιά.

----------


## Gallos952

*Another PC of Karlovassi with ELIA.*
JF@Paris.fr

Karlovassi ELIA 1.jpg Karlovassi ELIA 2.png

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Another PC of Karlovassi with ELIA.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Karlovassi ELIA 1.jpg Karlovassi ELIA 2.png


Νομιζω οτι προκειται για το *Ελση* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...-Kinahan-Elsie

----------


## Gallos952

*Previously published but now impossible to be open properly :
M/S PANORMITIS at Pythagorion behind a huge sailing boat.*
JF@Paris.fr

Pythagorion Port 1.jpg Pythagorion Port.jpg

----------


## Pinin

23650.jpg

Several more here use keyword "Samo" : http://dati.acs.beniculturali.it/SecondaGuerraMondiale/

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα από το Πυθαγόρειο με τον ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗ και ένα μετασκευασμένο Fairmile δεμένα στο λιμάνι. Για το Fairmile αυτό περισσότερα εδώ.
Panormitis at Pythagorion JPL_09_0059 Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
πηγή: Jack P Lewis, Harding University

Mε την ευκαιρία να πούμε οτι το καράβι στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία δεν είναι το ΈΛΣΗ αλλά το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ.



> *Another PC of Karlovassi with ELIA.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Karlovassi ELIA 1.jpg Karlovassi ELIA 2.png





> Νομιζω οτι προκειται για το *Ελση* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...-Kinahan-Elsie

----------


## Maiandros

Το Βαθύ της Σάμου το 1927 σε μια φωτογραφία του Franz Werner ,δημοσιευμένη σε μια σελίδα του facebook.

127577193_3459915710753207_2782097262666079660_n.jpg

----------

